# My latest effort, a quick knit vest or jacket



## oge designs

A quick knit jacket, knitted from bottom up with minimal seaming required, could also be knitted up as a Vest (no seaming required), knitted in one piece to underarm, with set in sleeves. Short rows required for the shawl collar, which is knitted in with the fronts, NOT separately. Pattern is available through Ravelry http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cardigan-with-shawl-collar
Thanks for looking 

AU$5.00 AUD 
about $3.61


----------



## maggie20736

Shouldn't this be in the Designer Patterns Section?


----------



## bostonbean2

Beautiful set and nicely knit.


----------



## DebHow78

I love that! It's so pretty and you did a great job on it.


----------



## Charlotte80

That is a beautiful Jacket Thank you for telling us where to find the pattern.


----------



## grandday

Lovely work.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses

Gorgeous!


----------



## luree

Beautiful


----------



## Dianedanusia

So beautiful! I love your designs!


----------



## no1girl

beautiful jacket.................I only ever look at Newest Topics, That way I dont miss anythnig!


----------



## kiwiannie

Another beautiful pattern,very beautiful work and colour. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Naneast

Beautiful jacket.. :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch

Beautiful jacket/vest. Love your designs.


----------



## run4fittness

Very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## kacey66

Beautiful little jacket! Thank you for sharing both your knitting and the link!


----------



## brdlvr27

It is lovely and I so wish it were in an adult size also


----------



## CaroleD53

Beautiful!


----------



## Helen Hawkins

Another beautiful pattern Vera, have just purchased it.
Cheers Helen


----------



## Gypsycream

Gorgeous!


----------



## mikebkk

Love everything about it - the style, the stitches, the buttons, and the color!


----------



## lildeb2

Very pretty.


----------



## Cdambro

Beautiful!


----------



## Mad loch

Beautiful &#128149;


----------



## linalu

WOW! That is so pretty!


----------



## gramknits

This is such a gorgeous design! I wish it were a pre-teen and/or adult size.


----------



## jo everest

Lovely like all your designs :thumbup:


----------



## Rainebo

This is just so sweet! Love the stitch pattern, color, ... well, I love all of it! :thumbup:


----------



## angelknitter

i wish the pattern was for adults,i would love to wear one thanx for showing us x


----------



## knitnanny

Great pattern!!


----------



## kmangal16

Such a lovely pattern. I just purchased it. Thank you.


----------



## knittingnanna19

Lovely pattern. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tat'sgran

Truly admire everything that comes off your needles.xo ws


----------



## jaml

Beautiful cardigan. Love the buttons.


----------



## kimmyz

Love that stitch. Gorgeous color too.


----------



## riversong200

Beautiful stitches! Thanks!


----------



## bettyirene

Wonderful jacket.


----------



## oge designs

Helen, thank your for your tremendous support, greatly appreciated. 


Helen Hawkins said:


> Another beautiful pattern Vera, have just purchased it.
> Cheers Helen


----------



## oge designs

Thank you so much for your lovely words, and support 


kmangal16 said:


> Such a lovely pattern. I just purchased it. Thank you.


----------



## oge designs

Thanks to you all for your lovely feedback and support,greatly appreciated


----------



## Needlesgalore

I just love your patterns. This little sweater is so sweet.


----------



## yona

Beautiful jacket.


----------



## angelknitter

could this pattern be adapted for an adult.anyone here can you do that? please let me know xxx


----------



## Elin

Gorgeous pattern and you did a beautiful job


----------



## angelknitter

a truly beautifull cardigan


----------



## leannab

Absolutely adorable and unique, Vera, as all your designs are. Beautiful knitting. You are amazingly talented, don't know how you sleep at night with all those designs running around in your head. So clever!!

Leanna x


----------



## stevieland

Always such charming and beautiful clothes. And I love your photography. It's always a pleasure to see your designs. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## StellasKnits

Adorable sweater Vera! Looks like it was swooshed over to this section by Admin. What a delightful design addition to our Designer's Pattern Shop!


----------



## SouthernGirl

so sweet


----------

